# Spay Incision



## Pineapple Princess (Nov 20, 2009)

So Hobie was spayed on June 3 and appeared to be all healed up. As of this week, the only evidence of her recent surgery was what looked like a pin head sized scab or bit of undissolved thread (I couldn't tell which). 

Well tonight I got home from work and she's acting completely normal (eating, drinking, going to the bathroom, very active), but I went to give her a belly rub and realized that some sort of blister (bigger than a pea, smaller than a dime) has formed right over her incision site and it's really red inside where her incision is. 

I touched it all over and she didn't wince or even flinch.

My regular vet was closed so I called another facility that has emergency services. They really offered no ideas or suggestions (other than reminding me of the $120 emergency fee if I bring her in at this hour) but said that since she isn't lethargic, and is eating/drinking she's not in shock or severe infection.

Does anyone know what could have happened and how concerned I should be? I figured I would keep an eye on her tonight, and if it hasn't gone down by morning I'll call my vet as soon as they open.

I took a picture and will download it to the photo section (I haven't figured out how to post pictures in messages). 

Thanks,

Mel


----------



## Shivangi (Jan 19, 2010)

We had a similar situation with part of the undissolved thread sticking out of her incision. It wasn't showing any signs of trouble and we ignored it for over a month. Then, on a regular vet visit, we were told that we needed to watch out for any such remains as they could prevent the incision from completely sealing off and create problems later. 
Our vet pulled out the thread and stuck the tiny hole with glue. I'm not sure if this is relevant, but there's a possibility her body is reacting to the thread. She may have caught some infection around the open incision. It might not be urgent but you should get her to your vet first thing tomorrow.


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

It's common for an active dog like a V to develop a bulge at the incision site. Scarlet had the same thing as well as having the incision open up. The bulge was reabsorbed naturally and the vet put in some staples to close the incision. She also had a small place where an inside stitch hadn't dissolved. It has also disappeared.


----------



## Pineapple Princess (Nov 20, 2009)

The blister ruptured overnight, now it looks like a little swollen wound.
I cleansed it and put some Neosporin on it. Did the same thing this morning and called the vet. She made me an appointment for tomorrow morning. Curious to find out if there's still any thread in there.

Hobie is still acting her normal self. 

I will keep you posted!

The lampshade is back!!! ;D


----------



## Shivangi (Jan 19, 2010)

LOL at the lampshade! ;D Good luck!


----------

